# php :)

## mickey08

voilà je cherche toujours pour mon graveur  :Smile: 

mais je me pose quelque question sur php !

j'ai emerge php et rulez

mais quand j'ouvre la fenetre de phpmyadmin ... il n'est pas interpreté ... ce qui est tout de meme bien génant :/

bref je cherche de la doc sur etc-update en francais ... car j'ai du louper quelque chose ... et aussi sur l'installation de php / mysql sur un poste fixe pour pouvoir bidouiller offline  :Smile: 

je suis preneur de toutes les infos  :Smile:  et je suis patient .

merci d'avance .

----------

## Doudou

Juste au cas ou : Tu as bien install un server web (Apache par exemple) avec support PHP? Car c lui qui va interpreter tes pages.

----------

## mickey08

ben apache est installé ... j'ai meme ajouté apache et php à mon use er réémerger ... mais rien n'y fait .

je n'ai pas vu de ligne LoadModule php4_module ....

bref je suis à la recherche d'une piste ou de tuto (en francais si possible) sur ca et mysql  :Smile: 

merci tout de meme Doudou .

----------

## sergio

 *mickey08 wrote:*   

> ben apache est installé ... j'ai meme ajouté apache et php à mon use er réémerger ... mais rien n'y fait .
> 
> je n'ai pas vu de ligne LoadModule php4_module ....
> 
> 

 

T'aurais oublié de faire un petit :

```

emerge mod_php 

```

après avoir installé apache ????  :Question: 

N'oublie par de vérifier les options de démarrage d'apache

dans /etc/conf.d/apache (-D PHP4)...

....et aussi ton fichier de config d'apache...

A+

----------

## mickey08

ah vi celui là je l'ai pas fait de emerge  :Smile: 

bon je teste et je re  :Smile: 

oups j'avais oublié merci  !

----------

## mickey08

N'oublie par de vérifier les options de démarrage d'apache

dans /etc/conf.d/apache (-D PHP4)...

bon ca c'est fait .... 

mais le reste reste un peu obscur ....

dans le fichier /etc/apache/apache.conf ....

je n'ai pas vu de LoadModule php

et pourtant j'ai un php.ini dans le meme repertoire

 a+

----------

## b_Q

Allo

Merde apres les réponses suis dans les étapes .0.

Forum  +rapide qu moi.

Antk, sti!

Voici petite feuille de route:

0.1 emerge mod-php

(dev-php/mod_php-4.3.1)

...

 * 

 * To have Apache run php programs, please do the following:

 * 1. Execute the command:

 *  "ebuild /var/db/pkg/dev-php/mod_php-4.3.1/mod_php-4.3.1.ebuild config"

 * 2. Edit /etc/conf.d/apache and add "-D PHP4"

 * 

 * That will include the php mime types in your configuration

0.1.0- find /etc -iname '._cfg????_*'

...

0.1.1- ebuild /var/db/pkg/dev-php/mod_php-4.3.1/mod_php-4.3.1.ebuild config

0.1.2- Edit /etc/conf.d/apache and add "-D PHP4"

    Ex: APACHE_OPTS="-D SSL -D PHP4 -D NAGIOS -D PERL -D GZIP"

0.2 emerge mysql

...

0.2.0- find /etc -iname '._cfg????_*'

0.2.1 -/etc/init.d/mysql start

IL faut maintenant fixer mot de passe root pour mysql

usager mysql: root

mot de passe pour root: mysql_p-root

Ton choix Ex 1 ou 2

Ex 1:

$mysql -u root

Welcome to the MySQL monitor.  Commands end with ; or \g.

Your MySQL connection id is 6 to server version: 3.23.52-log

Type 'help;' or '\h' for help. Type '\c' to clear the buffer.

mysql> SET PASSWORD FOR 'root'@'localhost' = PASSWORD('mysql_p-root');

Query OK, 0 rows affected (2.37 sec)

mysql> quit

Ex: 2

$mysqladmin -u root password 'mysql_p-root'

-----------

1- /etc/init.d/apache start

2- /etc/init.d/mysql restart  (aucaszou)

3- emerge phpmyadmin

   (phpmyadmin-2.5.0)

...

 * 

 * To complete installation, you must

 * 1. Update your configuration files:

 *      etc-update

 * 2. Update MySQL's grant tables and the pmadb database:

 *      ebuild /var/db/pkg/dev-db/phpmyadmin-2.5.0/phpmyadmin-2.5.0.ebuild config

 * 3. Reload MySQL:

 *      /etc/init.d/mysql restart

 * 

 * If you are upgrading from an earlier version and are using phpMyAdmin's

 * features for master/foreign tables be sure to read

 *   http://localhost/phpmyadmin/Documentation.html#col_com

 * You will need to perform the ALTER TABLE step yourself.

 * 

 * Finally, point your browser to http://localhost/phpmyadmin/.

3.1- Pour moi tout est à jour donc etc-update pas nécessaire

    (find /etc -iname '._cfg????_*')

3.2- ebuild /var/db/pkg/dev-db/phpmyadmin-2.5.0/phpmyadmin-2.5.0.ebuild config

   login requi:

   user root 

   password mysql_p-root    

3.3- /etc/init.d/mysql restart

4- http://localhost/phpmyadmin/

   login requi:

   user root 

   password mysql_p-root

Et ça marche en français avec les fichiers de configurations par défaut.

J'ai rien changé. Faudra probablement que je revise le tout un de ces 

jours.

Bonne Chance

----------

## px

il ne faut pas faire un /var/db/pkg/machin/bidule/mod_php/mod_php.ebuild config pour qu'il rajoute les lignes dans le fichiers de configuration du apache?

----------

## mickey08

je vais voir ca ce soir  :Smile: 

je file au taf

merci pour tout  :Smile: 

----------

## Dorgendubal

[b_q] il est parfait ton tutorial!

Manque juste une petit operation après le emerge mysql:

"/usr/bin/mysql_install_db" pour créer la base de donnée.

voilà

----------

## mickey08

bon pour le php c bon il l'interprete  :Smile: 

mais par contre pour le reste il va falloir que je creuse un peu ...

pour le moment j'ai un bel access denied root@localhost ...

je vais voir a ca à tete reposer  :Smile: 

merci encore

----------

## mickey08

bon pour mysql et phpmydamin ca marche  :Smile: 

merci beaucoup  :Smile: 

si si n'insistez pas merci !

par contre il me reste un soucis .....

quand je veux lire mon rep public_html ... il ne veut rien voir il me dit que cela n'existe pas ...

on m'a dit que cela pouvait etre une histoire de droit ... mais je seche : j'ai tout de meme mis les droits à 777 pour public_html ... mais rien n'y fait ...

si quelqu'un à une idée je suis preneur  :Smile: 

----------

## Dorgendubal

moi j'ai un répertoire avec juste tous les droits d'écriture et de lecture (+execution pour les répertoires) et ça marche...

T'es sur que tu l'as placé au bon endroit ton répertoire, à savoir dans .../httpd/htdocs/ ?

----------

## mickey08

ben non dans mon home ... comme dans ma debian ...

vais voir à ca  :Smile: 

----------

## Dorgendubal

Il faut absolument que tu le places dans ce répertoire. (Pour ma gentoo, il se situe dans /home/httpd/htdocs/). Comment veux-tu que apache trouve tout seul ou se trouve ton répertoire?

Ensuite, si le chemin ne te plait pas, tu pourrais créer un lien symbolique.

----------

## mickey08

oki oki  :Smile: 

je vais voir ca .. c'est marrant comme ca peut changer entre les distribs  :Smile: 

je teste et je reposte  :Smile: 

merci Monsieur  :Smile: 

----------

## mickey08

toujours rien ... mais je vais continuer à chercher ..

----------

## Dorgendubal

lorsqu'avec ton browser tu te connectes sur localhost, une page html de apache apparait? Si oui, recherche cette page. Elle doit se trouver dans /home/httpd/httdocs/ et s'appeller index.html. Tu crées alors un répertoire, tu donnes les droits 777. Tu rajoutes tes fichiers html ou php en vérifiant que les droits d'écriture et de lecture sont dispo pour tous et tu tentes de connecter ta page à l'adresse:

localhost/<nom du rép>/<nom de la page>

----------

## mickey08

la page d'apache apparait ... pas de prob 

mais j'admets que je ne vois rien de plus dans /home/httpd/httdocs ....

ne t'inquiete pas trop je vais m'y mettre apres déjeuner  :Smile: 

----------

## mickey08

ca y est  :Smile: 

merci !

question tout de meme pour donner les droits on est obligé de faire un chown ?

ou il y a un peu plus subtil ?

merci encore  :Smile: 

que ferais je sans vous  :Smile: )

----------

## Dorgendubal

chown = change owner (c'est pas ça changer les droits)

chmod

examples: 

	chmod a+rw <dossier> -R

	chmod 755 <dossier>

----------

## mickey08

ben moi je suis passé par chown .. comme ca il laisse mon login faire .. c'est donc un peu porc ...

(mais ca marche)

une autre question ?

et les modules liés au bibliotheques d'images ? elles ne sont pas installé auto ? je cherche gd .. en fait tout ce qui peut me faire bosser en local sur un album photo

merci pour les précisions Dorgendubal  :Smile: 

----------

## Dorgendubal

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> merci pour les précisions Dorgendubal
> 
> 

 

y'a pas de quoi.

Mais j'ai pas bien compris ta question. C'est quoi "gd" et qu'est-ce qui ne marche pas concrètement?

----------

## mickey08

alors, c'est une bibliotheque qui permet de générer des images en php  :Smile: 

mais là il la trouve pas ...

bref je n'ai pas cherché non plus

emerge -s gd 

mais là je suis un peu perdu ... je ne sais plus si cela à un rapport avec perl :/

wala tu sais tout  :Smile: 

----------

## arlequin

Faudrait voir avec les valeurs de la variable USE.

Normalement, y a les bibliothèques 'gd'... enfin, de mémoire.

Allez hop, un petit emerge   :Wink: 

ps: tu veux manipuler ou générer les images avec php ?

----------

## mickey08

un peu les deux 

je vais voir ca  :Smile: 

merci

----------

## Dorgendubal

```
emerge libgd 
```

c'est ça peut-etre ? Non ?

----------

## mickey08

en cours d'emerge .....

----------

## mickey08

ca n'a pas l'air .. mais merci 

bref j'ai plus le temps pour aujourd'hui ,je chercherai ce soir  :Smile: 

merci encore a tous .

----------

## arlequin

Tiens, tu peux déjà rajouter ça dans ta variable USE (make.conf):

```
USE="... gif jpeg png gd ..."
```

Mais tu auras peut-être à recompiler 'mod_php'...   :Confused: 

----------

## mickey08

il y est dans le use ...

je vais retenter le ebuild ...

on va bien voir

merci pour la piste  :Smile: 

----------

## mickey08

hum toujours pas trouvé ...

enfin bref ce n'est pas si grave ... mais je ne peux pas tester un bel album de photo  avec php .. qui veut cette biblio.

je vais continuer à chercher  :Smile: 

----------

## Dorgendubal

t'as trouvé au ce prog en php pour les photos? J'essaierai de l'installer et je verrai le prob qui y a...

----------

## mickey08

là :

http://imagealbum.sourceforge.net/

merci de ton aide.

moi j'ai un message d'erreur comme quoi il trouve pas une biblio graphique ... et comme je la trouve pas .

bref  :Smile: 

----------

## Dorgendubal

pour l'instant, il n'arrive pas a trouvé un fichier IT.php

```

Warning: main(HTML/IT.php): failed to open stream: No such file or directory in /home/imagealbum.ch/www/index.php on line 40

 

 Fatal error: main(): Failed opening required 'classes/ImageAlbum.php' (include_path='.:/usr/local/lib/php:/usr/local/lib/php/') in /home/imagealbum.ch/www/index.php on line 40

```

----------

## Vinsss

En regardant l'ebuild mod_php, on y trouve :

DEPEND = "... gd? ( media-libs/libgd ) ..."

et "use gd && myconf="${myconf} --with-gd=/usr"  dans src_compile() 

Donc a prioris, si tu as emergé libgd et que  tu as bien "gd" dans ta variable USE, un emerge de mod_php va bien te compiler le support gd.

Le mieux est de créer une page avec <?php phpinfo() ?> et vérifier qu'il indique bien le support gd...

----------

## mickey08

j'ai bien émergé libgd .... et reémerger mod_php ..

je n'ai pas oublié le USE

mais rien

vais encore chercher

merci pour les pistes  :Smile: 

----------

## mickey08

toujours rien

mais par contre j'ai répondu à une autre question

comment faire pour que les requetes du style :

?requete=plop

soient prises en compte

et bien dans php.ini (/etc/apache/conf)

il faut mettre register_global=On il est sur Off au départ

merci à NainPosteur pour cette astuce

ps : j'espere avoir été clair...

----------

